# Next Sgv Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday March 19th



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)

Join us every 3rd(ish) Saturday of the month for a leisurely ride around gorgeous Monrovia,CA.
Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle.
Grab a cup 0' Joe at Merengue, Starbucks, or Coffee Been across the street, then head out about 10:00.
We usually have lunch at one of several cool spots serving great food & drinks.
All bikes welcome.
Bring your own vintage bike or we can set you up with a loaner. Hope to see you there!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone coming in from out of town?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm off this coming weekend, so I'm looking forward to a day of riding & hanging with friends


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Anyone coming in from out of town?



A lil birdy told me we might have a Cabe visitor at this weekend's ride


----------



## the2finger (Mar 14, 2016)

Think I'll bring my '57 middleweight Roadmaster this time


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)

No airport ride this month. We'll take it EZ. Will we see that beautiful ladies Schwinn you just picked up?


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 14, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Anyone coming in from out of town?





fordmike65 said:


> A lil birdy told me we might have a Cabe visitor at this weekend's ride




Yep, looking forward to my visit to Monrovia. Anyone have a bike for me to ride Saturday?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Yep, looking forward to my visit to Monrovia. Anyone have a bike for me to ride Saturday?




If you're anywhere near 6ft, I got you covered. If you're between 4' & 5', see Scott.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> No airport ride this month. We'll take it EZ. Will we see that beautiful ladies Schwinn you just picked up?



No, Next month it's shipping out today.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 14, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Anyone coming in from out of town?




Maybe!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2016)

Let bump this up! Who else is rollin with us tomorrow???


----------



## rustintime (Mar 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Let bump this up! Who else is rollin with us tomorrow???



I'm in...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Yep, looking forward to my visit to Monrovia. Anyone have a bike for me to ride Saturday?






fordmike65 said:


> Let bump this up! Who else is rollin with us tomorrow???



Im riding up to Ride a loaner ride too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2016)

well I guess I'll go


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2016)

What a great ride! Thanks to everyone who showed up. Can't wait to do it again!!!


----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

Great ride today, perfect weather and good company to ride with, even with the "Frozen doughboy", you know who you are. Stay away from my "Paris Baguette Bakery"! "Pedal" (get it?) your caustic frozen concoction else where. J.K. alway's nice to see you Oscar.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 19, 2016)

Good times...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2016)

I had a great time. Great group of folks and awesome Bikes. 
Nice to meet Frank in person a.k.a. pedal-junkie
















..."here in Monrovia, oozing down the boulevard. 
Makes me wonder hoofhearted....


----------



## the2finger (Mar 19, 2016)

LOVE THIS RIDE! Great people great ride and it was horizontal this time.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice! Looks like it was a great ride! Beautiful place to ride! Nice shirt, Frank!


----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 19, 2016)

I dig the way "Chili" stick's his tongue out when he doesn't want his picture taken.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice! Looks like it was a great ride! Beautiful place to ride! Nice shirt, Frank!



HEY! I was wearing my Hurricane Coaster Shirt too. See Pics.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 20, 2016)

I gotta make it out to another one of these. And maybe bring jarod too if he can


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 20, 2016)

Had a great time in Monrovia. Great group of folks, super cool bikes and awesome weather. (And a sweet lunch stop at Slaw Dogs) Finally putting faces to the Cabe names, nice meeting everyone and thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

Few more pics from this past weekends Foothill Flyers Ride. For those of you that have been _thinking_ of coming out, get off your butt & roll on over! You know who you are


----------



## Eric (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry I missed this one.  I will be there next time.


----------



## buck hughes (May 9, 2016)

who can give me info on the Alexander Rocket  bike-tom.hughes57@yahoo.com


----------

